# Picking up my new M9A1 today!



## heefageLA (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, I made my first handgun purchase last week and today is the pickup day!
I was on the fence about getting a 92A1 or the M9A1 and i went the M9.

My dad has a Glock 17 and i absolutley hate that thing. It just feels wrong.
So, i decided against all the polymer guns.

Hopefuly this weekend ill get to put some rounds through her.

Any words of advice for a new 92 series owner?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Ahhh...try to figure out what to say to people, when they ask you why you have a big smile on your face all the time! You'll see what I mean. Nice pistol your getting there.:smt1099


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

You'll love it!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats!

You'll love it.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Greetings From Richmond/Rosenberg, TX

Congrats on the Beretta


----------



## heefageLA (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks fellas! I have a Pelican 1400 on its way to store the beauty in.
Will also be getting a Savoy Leather holster and a set of factory Beretta wood grips as well.

I find myself wanting to just stare in disbelief that i own such a thing!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It will serve you well for a very long time if you take care of it. I have a 1993 92G and it's been a wonderful firearm, shoots today as well as when I bought it. A fine battle pistol.


----------

